# The use of Mirtazapine (Remeron) in treating Fibromyalgia



## M&M

Posted to the Co-Cure mailing list:


> quote: Subject: RES: The use of mirtazapine in treating fibromyalgia[The use of mirtazapine (U.S. brand name: Remeron) in treating fibromyalgia]Samborski W, Lezanska-Szpera M, Rybakowski JK.Pharmacopsychiatry. 2004 Jul;37(4):168-170.Department of Rheumatology and Clinical Immunology,.University of MedicalSciences, Poznan, Poland.PMID: 15467973BACKGROUND: Some positive therapeutic effects in fibromyalgia syndrome (FS)were reported with both tricyclic and new antidepressant drugs as well asserotonergic agents (5HT2 and 5HT3 receptor blockers).METHODS: In the present study, a novel antidepressant drug mirtazapine,15-30 mg/day, has been used in 29 patients with FS in an open trial.RESULTS: Twenty-six patients completed the six-week study. Ten (38 %) wereconsidered responders on account of the reduction of >/= 40 % on pain,fatigue and sleep disturbances and remission of depressive symptoms at theend of study. Eighteen patients had at least moderate depression beforemirtazapine treatment and 8 patients presented mild depressive symptoms.Reduction on main symptoms of FS after 6 weeks of mirtazapine treatmentsignificantly correlated with the reduction in depression. However, thepercentage of responders and patients with >/= 40 % reduction on mainsymptoms of fibromyalgia was similar in high and low depression groups.CONCLUSIONS: The results obtained suggest that mirtazapine may be promisingmethod of FS treatment. Further double-blind placebo-controlled studies arerequired to confirm these results.------------------------------


----------



## Susan Purry

I took Remeron for 3 years and it was disastrous. Yes, it helped with depression and sleeping problems, and actually, also the IBS. But the negative affects far outweighed the positive. It made the NMH worse. It made the sleep paralysis worse. It made the morning sedation, the cognitive dysfunction and the slurred speech of ME/CFS horrendous. It caused me to gain weight - half of my original body weight. It took 3 attempts at withdrawal before I finally could come off it. I think Remeron is one of those things that if it works for you, fantastic! If however, you take it and you have any niggling doubts or concerns about whether it suits you, please, please have a serious chat with your doctor about alternatives, and trust your instincts about what is right for your body. Sorry, it's unlike me to post such a negative one-sided post to a helpful piece of information.


----------



## M&M

Well Susan,I think it's important for everyone to know the positives AND negatives of different medications.Thank you for posting your personal experience with Remeron. I'm glad you were finally able to come off of it, it sounds like you had a simply awful time with it!


----------

